# Catálogos ECG y NEWARK para descarga 4shared



## jgvh75 (May 16, 2011)

Muy buen día amigos del foro!

A continuación pongo a su disposición 2 catálogos de semicontuctores:

- Catálogo ECG (440MB aprox., archivos RAR) y
- Catálogo 128(2011) NEWARK (poco más de 1GB, archivos 7z)

Los he subido a 4shared debido a que es un host en el que no hay que pagar por subir o bajar ficheros y tienes un buen de espacio si eres usuario de gmail.

http://www.4shared.com/folder/ufxFNe8i/Electronica.html

Como podrán ver en la imagen adjunta, solo tienen que entrar a una de las subcarpetas y descargar los archivos de cada manual.

Espero les sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (May 16, 2011)

¡Muchas gracias!, excelente aporte, bajando...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

La otra es pedir una muestra del catálogo en Newark México por teléfono (Solo en México) y les llega a domicilio gratis.


Saludos!


----------



## jgvh75 (May 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La otra es pedir una muestra del catálogo en Newark México por teléfono (Solo en México) y les llega a domicilio gratis.
> 
> Saludos!



Uhm, tendría que desocupar algún espacio extra para libros...

Prefiero que todo esté en mi disco duro de respaldo (1TB) 

Y ya lo mencionaste, "Solo México", habría que ver si en otros países es igual.

Saludos y gracias por el dato.

P.D. Al menos a mi tío si le va a gustar tener el catálogo impreso, con eso que no le gustan las computadoras, porque según él, son pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

jgvh75 dijo:


> Uhm, tendría que desocupar algún espacio extra para libros...
> 
> Prefiero que todo esté en mi disco duro de respaldo (1TB)
> 
> ...



No creas, siempre es buena una referencia rápida en el taller. A menos que se cuente con una Laptop.
Por lo de los demás países, pueden visitar la pagina web y buscar soporte. El que busca encuentra; Y más si le hace falta! 
A mi me planearon mal el pedido y me llegaron 2. Si estuviese compañero al menos en Minatitlan, se lo llevo de regalo!

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

No quiero ser agua fiestas pero ese material no tiene copyright? que ellos decidan distribuirlos graiss es una cosa pero los derechos no por ello caducan.
Habria que ver que opina moderación sobre esto


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No quiero ser agua fiestas pero ese material no tiene copyright? que ellos decidan distribuirlos graiss es una cosa pero los derechos no por ello caducan.
> Habria que ver que opina moderación sobre esto



*No lo está*, por que si fuese así, no estuviese para descargar completo.

http://mexico.newark.com/jsp/content/printCatalog.jsp?cat=catalog128&page=1&ICID=RCOC_onlineC128

http://mexico.newark.com/jsp/bespok...S/eflyer/cat128.jsp&ICID=RCOC_MX_downloadC128

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

Barbaro!!, pregunte(no asegure) porque el link no era ninguno de esos te fijaste donde esta?
El link posteado es un lugar donde hay muchas cosas pirateadas desde soft, libros revistas, música etc etc si esta libre para descarga lo mejor es poner el link oficial y no un el de un lugar a donde tiene cavida la pirateria

Por lo demás buen aporte


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Barbaro!!, pregunte(no asegure) porque el link no era ninguno de esos te fijaste donde esta?
> El link posteado es un lugar donde hay muchas cosas pirateadas desde soft, libros revistas, música etc etc si esta libre para descarga lo mejor es poner el link oficial y no un el de un lugar a donde tiene cavida la pirateria
> 
> Por lo demás buen aporte



Siendo un Hosting público y gratuito... Es de esperarse.


----------



## jgvh75 (May 18, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> *No lo está*, por que si fuese así, no estuviese para descargar completo.
> 
> http://mexico.newark.com/jsp/content/printCatalog.jsp?cat=catalog128&page=1&ICID=RCOC_onlineC128
> 
> ...


El manual online es el que vi, por andar a las prisas y después de ver la ruta de las imágenes se me hizo fácil crear un script para descargar todo el manual  , sin antes revizar que hubiese un enlace para descarga directo 



pandacba dijo:


> El link posteado es un lugar donde hay muchas cosas pirateadas desde soft, libros revistas, música etc etc si esta libre para descarga lo mejor es poner el link oficial y no un el de un lugar a donde tiene cavida la pirateria
> 
> Por lo demás buen aporte


Es facil irse con la finta (errar), y gracias por el comentario.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Siendo un Hosting público y gratuito... Es de esperarse.



Eso mismo, pero depende más bien de quien descarga, el buscar la piratería o no. 

P.D. Debo aclarar, como dije, por las prisas desconocía el enlace de descarga directo, sin embargo, como está en "online" y si alguien hubiese visto imagen por imagen (como en mi caso), sería algo abrumador buscar en las más de 2000 páginas del manual, por eso consideré crearme un script para descargar dicho manual y después subirlo completo y disponible para cualquier otro mortal como yo.


----------



## ivasc4 (May 22, 2013)

buenas no se  si se pueda descargar el libro ECG veo que es muy importante y *QU*isiera tenerlo ya hice pedido hace un año y aun asi no me llega *POR* eso *QU*iero saber si pueda *H*a*B*er para descargar gracias de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 22, 2013)

Amigo, dadas las prestaciones que ofrece don "Google", hoy en dia, en cuanto a la rapida y completa informacion referido a datasheet, cualquier otro medio lo he descartado.


----------



## fdesergio (May 22, 2013)

Poder se puede, ingresa a NTE porque ECG ya no existe, te registras,  llenas un formato y lo podes bajar, que te sirva............para ocupar espacio en el PC y una que otra cosa, ademas se generalizo y la gente piensa que es un manualde reemplazos y no es asi, esa GUIA define los productos que se pueden reemplazar con los productos NTE, si bien en algunos casos funciona a la inversa no es 100% confiable


----------

